

How to Get Started as an Entrepreneur - kaisdavis
http://upandrunning.bplans.com/2011/06/03/how-to-get-started-as-an-entrepreneur/

======
kaisdavis
I was inspired by Frank Chimero's awesome text-playlist and created a list of
the articles on entrepreneurship and making things that inspire me.

What do you read when you want to remind yourself why you're an entrepreneur?

